# Tiger PCA Photos



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Ooo, ahhh! Tiger looks fab in his English saddle clip.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Thank you!!!  He is now in Continental. Cannot wait to get some show photos of him in his new trim.


----------



## MamaTiff (Sep 23, 2011)

Ohhh he's in a continental? Can't wait to see! He's gorgeous!


----------

